# League of Legends stürzt beim beitritt eines Spiels immer ab



## Mordekaiser (13. Juni 2013)

*League of Legends stürzt beim beitritt eines Spiels immer ab*

Hallo Forum
Das ist mein erster Thread hier.
Auf meinem Acer Aspire X3990 mit Win 7 kann ich mich in LOL einloggen und alles machen nur spielen geht nicht, auch mit Bots. Habe den Client auch schon repariert, jetzt kann ich schon mal meinen Champ auswählen...

Kann mir jemand helfen ? Vorher funktionierte alles super


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juni 2013)

Ging es denn früher mal mit dem PC? Wenn nein: laut Internet hat der PC nur eine Nvidia 510 eingebaut, die ist für Spiele völlig ungeeignet. LoL ist zwar nicht extrem anfordernd, aber ne Nvisia 510 könnte selbst dafür zu wenig sein ^^

Trotzdem müsste es zumindest starten - sind denn ALLE Treiber aktuell? Mainboard und auch Grafik? Wenn es mit DEM PC früher ging: hast Du was am PC verändert?


----------



## Mordekaiser (13. Juni 2013)

Hallo Herbboy
Ich hab eine Radeon HD 6450 drinnen (Wurde so gekauft), Prozessor ist ein Core i5. Es hat vorher super funktioniert (Grafik auf mittel), ich habe auch nichts verändert. Im Moment ist er ganz komisch, Steam läuft nicht mehr, Guild Wars 2 startet halb und hängt und sogar beim hochfahren kommt die Fehlermeldung "Mini Anwendungen konnten aufgrund eines Problem nicht gestartet werden". Borderlands 2 geht aber (Grafik max).


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juni 2013)

Hast Du mal nach Viren gescannt? Evlt installier mal die Treiber alle neu, vlt hat ein Windows-Update was durcheinandergebracht.


Oder auch mal testen ganz ohne Virenscanner, evlt funkt der nach einem Update falsch dazwischen.


----------



## Mordekaiser (13. Juni 2013)

Viren sind keine drauf. Windows hat 4 Updates installiert, Avira wurde geupdatet und der Grafiktreiber wurde neu installiert. Jetzt funktioniert wieder alles . Trotzdem komisch...

Vielen Dank


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juni 2013)

Gern, für Kölner erst recht (wohn hier seit ich 5 bin  )


----------

